# My heart is exploding! Mr Rudy’s nighttime cuddles



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

My husband is probably going to get a little cranky for showing off his glorious manly chest hair but I had to post this! Mr Rudy does this EVERY night before bed. He positions himself in between the luscious locks of his daddies chest and sleeps for 15mins or so.. I think he only does this so mummy doesn’t put him to bed 

Feel free to enjoy this cuteness 🥰


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

And just like that, I suddenly want to grow chest hair!


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

This fabulous photo should be in the "Adults" section of the forum.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

There’s an spoken boys club at my house.. I get the occasional “oh, you have food that is not birdie food let me get some of that” attention hahaha. The “Adult” section is definitely where it should be LOL


----------

